
WeWork bans meat at company events because it's bad for the environment - tosh
http://www.businessinsider.com/wework-bans-meat-2018-7
======
sitepodmatt
In other words a veggie forcing his food beliefs onto others... What a shitty
company to work for, what's next a ban on coffee beans? Non organic food?

